# Australian National Homebrew Conference 2018



## Black n Tan (6/9/18)

The ANHC conference is back in Melbourne for 2018. October 25-27, William Angliss, Melbourne.
Over the last 10 years the conference has grown in leaps and bounds, providing a forum for amateur brewers from all over the country to come together and gain wisdom from some of the best and brightest minds the beer world has to offer.
This year's speakers will include Drew Beechum from "Experimental brews", Jay Goodwin from "The Rare Barrel", Denny Conn from "Homebrew Allstars" and many more, all keen to share their knowledge and expertise.
There will obviously also be the social events: the AABC Awards presentation, The 2018 pairing dinner, Brewery tour and of course, the notorious club night!
Tickets on sale now so don't miss out! Accommodation, parking and Public Transport options available on the website.
www.anhc.com.au


----------



## yeungnut (7/9/18)

Excellent event! Can't wait.


----------



## Black n Tan (8/9/18)

If you needed an excuse to buy a ticket to ANHC, just buy any ticket which includes a session pass and go into the draw to win a Braumeister.


----------



## cb341982 (9/9/18)

I went to ANHC in rAdelaide a few years ago and it was awesome. Got my tix for Melbourne and can't wait!!!


----------



## Black n Tan (12/9/18)

ANHC early bird pricing finishes this Sunday, don't say you weren't warned!


----------



## Black n Tan (13/9/18)

ANHC Club Night is shaping up to be an epic night to finish ANHC 2018. Everyone is welcome at Club Night! You don't need to be a member of a club to attend, nor do you need to bring beer. There'll be amazing beer, outrageous costumes, beer judging, beer banter, entertainment and finger food. If you are a solo brewer or your club won't be officially represented, you can still bring a keg of beer. Email [email protected] for more details. Go to our website to view ticket options. Earlybird ticket special ends 16/09/2018.
https://www.anhc.com.au/club-night


----------



## Black n Tan (15/9/18)

Early bird discounts close tomorrow, so get in now! If you cant make the whole conference consider the Pairing Dinner or Club Night. Both are great social events with loads of terrific beer.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/9/18)

Early bird discount finishes tonight. Buy now so you are not disappointed.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/9/18)

Oops early tickets have now closed.


----------



## Black n Tan (18/10/18)

ANHC is fast approaching and this is the last call for tickets. Ticket sales close Sunday so get onto it now to avoid disappointment. Remember you go into the draw to win a 20L Speidel Braumeister with the purchase of a ticket with a session pass. If you have ever wondered if you should join a brew club then Club Night is a must, check it out www.anhc.com.au/club-night A few seats are still available for the Pairing Dinner so grab them while you can www.anhc.com.au/pairing-dinner


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/10/18)

Do you know much about the AABC? Do they need any stewards .. can't find on their website where I can find out.


----------



## Black n Tan (19/10/18)

Hi mate, not really involved with AABC. I would suggest you use the contact link on the vicbrew website to check if they need stewards


----------



## Black n Tan (20/10/18)

Ticket sales close tomorrow. If you cant make/afford to come to the sessions then come to Club Night, it is awesome fun!


----------



## Black n Tan (22/10/18)

Ticket sales have now closed. Just two more sleeps to the welcome party!


----------

